# Rooting Optimus S LS670ZVJ



## krwlive (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry, I am a noob. How can I root my Sprint LG LS670ZVJ OPTIMUS S? Very frustrated..please help.


----------



## commonplace (Aug 21, 2011)

krwlive said:


> Sorry, I am a noob. How can I root my Sprint LG LS670ZVJ OPTIMUS S? Very frustrated..please help.


You have to rollback to LS670ZVD, root that, upgrade to LS670ZVH, root _that_, and then upgrade to LS670ZVJ and root that, too. I'm actually in the process of doing it on my wife's phone; she had been rooted but she unknowingly accepted the OTA and it zapped root.

This is sort of the guide I followed: http://bit.ly/JRCHyZ

It's Mac-specific, but I'm on Linux, so it was more or less the same, and I'm knowledgeable enough to fill in the blanks or make any adjustments.

/Kevin


----------

